# The End!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

... is coming!!!!!   

*December 21, 2012...*

...almost almost...

there...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

won't be here soon enough.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

I can't wait.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

As long as we can party on the other side I don't care.

This life's getting boring lololol


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Got $400.00?

https://www.canadaammo.com/product/byCategory/11/

8.5" super short barrel with 12ga punch. 

Canadian legal goodness under non-restricted long arms licence.

Review here.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> ... ALWAYS REMEMBER. RULE #1 CARDIO!, RULE #2 THE DOUBLE TAP, etc.....
> http://www.zombielandrules.com/


Heh, that's my prefer way to see the end. Although I kind of need to work out really bad. Cardio is a serious issue for me. And now that I am thinking on that line. I know you can just walk into any Walmart in the US to get a gun, but where the heck do you get fire arm in GTA? I can't think if one, we're soooo doomed.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Heh, that's my prefer way to see the end. Although I kind of need to work out really bad. Cardio is a serious issue for me. And now that I am thinking on that line. I know you can just walk into any Walmart in the US to get a gun, but where the heck do you get fire arm in GTA? I can't think if one, we're soooo doomed.


If you can't get firearms, time to order a katana online!

Or two.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

All those post apocalyptic movies could only happen in the US as many have personal arsenals. Here we would have to raid Bass Pro Shops or LeBaron, etc. Would be a mad rush as everyone tries to get there first. I really like the short barreled shotgun.

The katana is a great zombie weapon...as seen in Walking Dead. Long enough to keep a bit of distance but be very effective. Can also be used in somewhat confined locations too....something a spear or poleaxe wouldn't do as well. I prefer it as you can use it 2 handed or 1 handed....where most other swords you can only grip with 1 hand. That and it's a very elegant weapon.


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

Riceburner said:


> All those post apocalyptic movies could only happen in the US as many have personal arsenals. Here we would have to raid Bass Pro Shops or LeBaron, etc. Would be a mad rush as everyone tries to get there first. I really like the short barreled shotgun.
> 
> The katana is a great zombie weapon...as seen in Walking Dead. Long enough to keep a bit of distance but be very effective. Can also be used in somewhat confined locations too....something a spear or poleaxe wouldn't do as well. I prefer it as you can use it 2 handed or 1 handed....where most other swords you can only grip with 1 hand. That and it's a very elegant weapon.


if you think that the states are the only places with personal arsenals, you need to travel outside the city. You should see some of the toys a few buddies have, a few that will reach out and bite ya at 1000+ yrds.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

CRJ said:


> if you think that the states are the only places with personal arsenals, you need to travel outside the city. You should see some of the toys a few buddies have, a few that will reach out and bite ya at 1000+ yrds.


Precisely why I will never have to step foot into a city in event of a zombie apocalypse, although I haven't had an opportunity to try 1000yds, I'm sure if there were enough zombies around I'd be tempted to give it a shot. Pun intended.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

CRJ said:


> if you think that the states are the only places with personal arsenals, you need to travel outside the city. You should see some of the toys a few buddies have, a few that will reach out and bite ya at 1000+ yrds.


Meh, we're still doomed. It's in the city where you needed the weapons the most and you can't find any. And in the country side is where you needed them the least and there plenty ....

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh, I know there are some personal arsenals up this way  ....just not the same ratio as south of the border.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Well the web connection is still working on my phone and home. Not seeing any zombies out in the field right now.

Time is 00:18.  Still alive. LOL. 

Personally I don't think the world is going to end today but it is a good excuse to double check your emergency preparedness items in your home/backpack and for those that drive for your car as well as winter has been gentle so far so a good time to check on your kit and pad it up before the winter storm comes. 

Now is a good time to replace the flashlight batteries in the car and adding some extra extra warmth and food/water.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

always a good idea.


Damn...still alive.


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

Riceburner said:


> always a good idea.
> 
> Damn...still alive.


Don't worry... It's still coming... Just not now, and it won't be zombies... 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Well ... nothing happened. Meh, that was rather disappointing!

But should the apocalypse commeth, I won't worry about supplies. Everything is free for the taking in the first few weeks. It's the months that comes afterward that will be harsh. Just gotta last through the winter. That's all that matters.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

So how's everyone enjoying the End of the World?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

solarz said:


> So how's everyone enjoying the End of the World?


I just grab a copy of Resident Evile - Retribution. Atleast to won't be a total lost. I get to enjoy the end of the world on TV.

Edit: And YES, there's zombies in it. Any apocalypse happens becaues it just happens. The world can't end until the zombies shows up. 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Pick funny post from boing boing:
SCHEDULE OF THE END OF THE WORLD To the English speaking

06:30 - Opening Weekend
07:00 - Meteor Shower
08:30 - Arrival of the first tsunami
10:00 - Welcome UFOs
10:30 - UFO flashmob dance style Gangnam
... 11:36 - Start of Destruction (sub.)
12:00 - Eclipse and alignment of all the planets in the solar system
12:00 to 14:00 - LUNCH
14:15 - Reversing Earth's magnetic poles
15:00 - Super Global Warming (with special software)
16:30 - Start of the annihilation of earthlings
17:00 - live Justin Bieber
18:00 - Revelation of resident aliens on earth
19:00 - THE VOICE special program
20:00 - Reopening of the tunnel between the Taj Mahal and Machu
21:00 - grilled chicken
22:00 - Giving Gifts Secret Santa
23:00 - Toast
23:30 - End of the World end times doomsday ...

06:30 - Opening Weekend
07:00 - Meteor Shower
08:30 - Arrival of the first tsunami
10:00 - Welcome UFOs
10:30 - UFO flashmob dance style Gangnam
... 11:36 - Start of Destruction (sub.)
12:00 - Eclipse and alignment of all the planets in the solar system
12:00 to 14:00 - LUNCH
14:15 - Reversing Earth's magnetic poles
15:00 - Super Global Warming (with special software)
16:30 - Start of the annihilation of earthlings
17:00 - live Lady Gaga
18:00 - Revelation of resident aliens on earth
19:00 - VOICE special program
20:00 - Reopening of the tunnel between the Taj Mahal and Machu
21:00 - grilled chicken
22:00 - Giving Gifts Secret Santa
23:00 - Toast
23:30 - End of the End of the World
...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm enjoying a lovely cold with the coinciding of the end of the world. 

Wait, I can't contact any of my friends in Japan/Hong Kong right now. It must be because the world ended over there (no, it's because they're all normal people and sleeping at 5 am )


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Pick funny post from boing boing:
> SCHEDULE OF THE END OF THE WORLD To the English speaking
> 
> 06:30 - Opening Weekend
> ...


Really JB is gonna be here for the end.. And I thought Id go out with a smile. Damn..


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Makes me think of this when I think about the end


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

WTF. Wow, Murphy's law really blows.
My L114 tank's heater broke down today cooked all my plecos and clown loaches.
Came home today from after a long day out and the house has a funny stench. Got down to my basement to check out my tank and one of the tank was full of dead fishes.
To add salt to injury, I did an autopsy and 2 of the female was carrying eggs. F F F F F F F F FF F. I suspected they where breeding 1/2 year ago. It's just that the clown loach has been helping themselves to the eggs. Damn it, that was 3 years of growing out my L114 to breed. I lost a total of 6 L114 and 8 clown loaches.
Man I am so tire right now. Just did 3 times %90 water change to get rid of some of the smell.
This hobby really blows sometimes. The culprit, my god damn Rena heater raised the temperature to 37C.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

^^^
Oh F that!  I really feel bad for you.

I had similar experience few years back all my loaches some Datnoids plecos and catfish dead. 80+ fish in total.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your loss Peter. Anyone else in here breeding them that can hook you up ?

Darnit I survived the end of the world. Nothing in the manual for that !


----------

